# My first TT, a build thread



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

Hello, I'm not new to VW's and Audi's but recently bought my first Audi, a TT, hence why I'm here 
I'll be posting some pictures and notes of the progress as I go along.
Feel free to question, comment, criticize, IDGAF :heart:
I don't know jack sh|t about TT's other than gawking at Noah's and Max's, some more gawking and mild wrenching on Flamm's, and heavily wrenching on Doug's.
I'd say if not for Doug, I would not have bought this TT.
I was looking for a Mk4 1.8t on Craigslist when this diamond in the rough popped up due to me searching 1.8t in descriptions.
It's seen some better days, and the previous owner crashed it the week prior to me buying it.
I guess he didn't have full coverage and decided just to sell the thing.

01 TT 180Q 5spd, allegedly 126k miles.
Craigslist ad


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Good to see another Long Island TT 

Welcome!


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

So I checked it out...





































...and bought it...


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

Then in the daylight I spent some time cleaning it out and checking it out more.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

I also took a couple videos, NSFW, I apparently drop the f-bomb several times etc.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

Then I sold my daily driver to make room for the TT, I still have my Mk2 GTI though.

The "stranger" at its new home...


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Good to have you on the board James, subscribed! :beer:


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

My replacement fender showed up and I decided to start prepping to replace the fender, control arm and axle. FedEx decided to suck a bag of dicks and delay my shipping a day and then follow up with delivering the control arm after it got dark out. Either way it was progress to prepare for part replacement.

Started unbolting the fender...



















Then the wheel needed to come off, I become confused by the hardware used...










Wheel is off.










Um, I think he used the adapter hardware for the wheel...










...and the stock hardware for the adapter, yeah lets just grind em until they clear :banghead:










Fender came off, sun is setting, time to call it a night...


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

Raek said:


> Good to see another Long Island TT
> Welcome!





Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Good to have you on the board James, subscribed! :beer:


Thanks!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Glad to see you made the plunge James! That rail should pull easy on a frame machine FYI, I have pulled crap that way worse on old manual frame machines. The newer laser stuff should make it a breeze. I would source a new subframe as well just to be sure that once they align everything up it will all be within spec. 


:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Good to see you already started work. And that wheel hardware goes beyond some ACE hardware Racing:laugh:. 
Now we can really have "The TT House" at H2o next year.:wave:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats on the pickup, Welcome!

I'm sorry for your loss, of the 3.2 bumper that is


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

DeckManDubs said:


> That rail should pull easy on a frame machine FYI...


Thanks Noah, I am hopeful




PLAYED TT said:


> Now we can really have "The TT House" at H2o next year.:wave:


LOL I can't wait.




FatAce said:


> Congrats on the pickup, Welcome!
> I'm sorry for your loss, of the 3.2 bumper that is


The remnants are for sale here http://tinytex.com/6853670









Did a little more work today, control arm and axle have been swapped.
I got to drive it for the first time too!


















































































Sorry if I'm killing everyone's bandwidth.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

L33t A2 said:


> Sorry if I'm killing everyone's bandwidth.


Yo bro. Some of us can't afford cable.












PLAYED TT said:


> Now we can really have "The TT House" at H2o next year.:wave:


Our thinking = the same.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I like where this is heading


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome! All of that should buff right out. :wave:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> Yo bro. Some of us can't afford cable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



56k modem


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Ran the first auto scan. Going to clear all these out and run it again soon.

VAG-COM Version: Release 311.2-N


Chassis Type: 8N - Audi TT
Scan: 01,02,03,08,15,17,22,35,37,45,54,55,56

Address 01 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 8N0 906 018 L 
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0003
Coding: 07700
Shop #: WSC 01236
TRUWX28NX11XXXXXX AUZ5Z0A5013117
5 Faults Found:
17511 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating: B1 S1: Performance too Low
P1103 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17705 - Pressure Drop between Turbo and Throttle Valve (check D.V.!)
P1297 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer
P1570 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
18017 - Crash Shut-Down Activated
P1609 - 35-00 - -
18010 - Power Supply Terminal 30: Voltage too Low
P1602 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000

Address 03 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 8N0 907 379 E 
Component: ESP 20 CAN V005 
Coding: 18446
Shop #: WSC 01236
4 Faults Found:
00290 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor: Rear Left (G46)
35-00 - -
00283 - Front Left ABS Wheel Speed Sensor (G47)
16-10 - Signal Outside Specifications - Intermittent
00290 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor: Rear Left (G46)
16-10 - Signal Outside Specifications - Intermittent
00290 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor: Rear Left (G46)
04-10 - Mechanical Malfunction - Intermittent

Address 08 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 8N0 820 043 A 
Component: TT-KLIMAVOLLAUTOMAT D03
Coding: 00140
Shop #: WSC 01236
5 Faults Found:
00779 - Outside Air Temp Sensor (G17)
30-00 - Open or Short to B+
00604 - Potentiometer Positioning Motor for Air Flow Flap (G113)
30-10 - Open or Short to B+ - Intermittent
01273 - Fresh Air Blower (V2)
17-10 - Control Difference - Intermittent
01206 - Signal for Duration of Ignition: OFF
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
01582 - Signal for Coolant Temperature
30-10 - Open or Short to B+ - Intermittent

Address 15 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 8N8 909 601 
Component: Airbag Front+Seite 2008
Coding: 10103
Shop #: WSC 01236
4 Faults Found:
01218 - Side Airbag Igniter: Passenger Side (N200)
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error
00-10 - - - Intermittent
00589 - Airbag Igniter 1: Passenger Side (N131)
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent
00595 - Crash Data Stored
35-10 - - - Intermittent

Address 17 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 8N1 920 930 J 
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. M73 D54
Coding: 07244
Shop #: WSC 06412
TRUWX28NX11XXXXXX AUZ5Z0A5013117
1 Fault Found:
01176 - Key
07-10 - Signal to Low - Intermittent

Address 22 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 02D 900 554 B 
Component: HALDEX LSC ECC 0006
3 Faults Found:
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error
00-00 - -
00532 - Supply Voltage B+
07-00 - Signal to Low
01316 - ABS Control Module
79-10 - Please Check Fault Codes - Intermittent

Address 35 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 8N8 962 267 A 
Component: Central Lock/Alarm D05
Coding: 15884
Shop #: WSC 01236
11 Faults Found:
01366 - Opened Due to Crash Signal
35-00 - -
01371 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch: Driver's Side
35-00 - -
01572 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch: Passenger Side
35-00 - -
01374 - Alarm triggered by Terminal 15
35-00 - -
01370 - Alarm triggered by Interior Monitoring
35-00 - -
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30
07-10 - Signal to Low - Intermittent
01616 - Signal Wire to Interior Monitor
36-10 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
01616 - Signal Wire to Interior Monitor
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
00956 - Key 2
09-10 - Adaptation Limit Surpassed - Intermittent
00958 - Key 4
09-10 - Adaptation Limit Surpassed - Intermittent
01570 - Turn-Off Delay: Terminal 15
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent

Address 45 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 8N8 951 177 
Component: Innenraumueberw. D09
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000
2 Faults Found:
01463 - Alarm triggered by Sensor for anti-theft alarm System
35-00 - -
01462 - Anti-theft alarm ultra sonic Sensor (G209)
53-00 - Supply Voltage Too Low

End -------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

......have fun


----------



## TheBigBang (Sep 29, 2006)

Awesome work so far. subscribed.:thumbup:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

That's funny, I was lowballing that dude on CL 


Good pick up, should be a fun ride once you fix her up GL :thumbup:


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

We got our first snow on the 12th
The Mk2 was not happy









I limped the TT over to Doug's garage and we started some disassembly on Friday



























Changed the timing belt yesterday and some other odds and ends, removed the SAI and Evap ****.













































Scored a lot of deals on some parts I needed. Still looking for a hood though.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So official with the sticker :laugh: I'm sure Doug told you to keep the EVAP pump in the fender. I took mine out an it'll throw a code. No clue if that one can be bypassed with a sensor or not. Gonna look into that sometime over the winter.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

He was like you don't need any of this ****, get it written out with a tune lol.
I told him I was concerned about passing inspection and he said I could borrow his ECU for the day.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey I'm on the island too. I saw that car on CL. Good luck.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looking good James! I have some SMIC's and charge piping and all when your ready


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

L33t A2 said:


> He was like you don't need any of this ****, get it written out with a tune lol.
> I told him I was concerned about passing inspection and he said I could borrow his ECU for the day.


Yeah I have no clue what your laws are but there's always a loophole somewhere ha


----------



## ERROL (Apr 28, 2001)

Subscribed! Good luck my friend. Good seein you and BSn for a bit friday night


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

TheBigBang said:


> Awesome work so far. subscribed.:thumbup:


Thanks!


18T_BT said:


> That's funny, I was low balling that dude on CL
> 
> 
> Good pick up, should be a fun ride once you fix her up GL :thumbup:


Thanks, may have helped get me a good deal on the car :thumbup:



BoosTTd said:


> Hey I'm on the island too. I saw that car on CL. Good luck.


Thanks!



DeckManDubs said:


> Looking good James! I have some SMIC's and charge piping and all when your ready


We'll see, I have a plan in the works :sly:


PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah I have no clue what your laws are but there's always a loophole somewhere ha


96+ get obd2 port scanned for readiness, no codes thrown allowed, one system allowed to be not ready. Pre 96 gets visual only.


ERROL said:


> Subscribed! Good luck my friend. Good seeing you and BSn for a bit Friday night


Thanks dude it was good seeing you!


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

A few more pics from the other night.

Every connector on the harness is busted, fortunately Doug has like 3 full harnesses in his basement to rob connectors off.









Then I decided to carry out his idea of using the stock SAI/Combi valve as a block off. Tapped the hole for a bolt. Impact gunned bolt in. Cut off remaining bolt. Done. Saved the $20-40 for a bull**** piece of metal that places online charge for a milled piece of aluminum.

















I don't know whats going on here.









I don't know whats going on here either, but apparently I'm talking mid photo.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Looking good James! Seems you'll be daily driving a TT before Doug :laugh:

Keep up the good work :beer::beer:


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Seems you'll be daily driving a TT before Doug :laugh:


Low blow lol


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Haha he'll be daily driving my around for a little while! There's a good chance both of the TT's make it down to OCMD next year :thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

When did you pick up a MK4 Doug?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

DeckManDubs said:


> When did you pick up a MK4 Doug?


I think around July - it's not a bad little car to DD


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Looking good James! Seems you'll be daily driving a TT before Doug :laugh:
> 
> Keep up the good work :beer::beer:


Ouch lmao that was low.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

So its been a few weeks, I forget what I've done, but there was more work, more parts acquired, and the car has been taken to the body shop to get that fender pulled straight. I'll let the pictures do the talking.





































Picked up a turbo kit, without the turbo.









Test driven and ready to head off to the body shop.




































Picked up a lightly used GT2860RS


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice! I saw this thing on Craigslist also. Glad someone's resurrecting it instead of parting it out.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

racin2redline said:


> Nice! I saw this thing on Craigslist also. Glad someone's resurrecting it instead of parting it out.


It's funny because a lot of the cars I've come across that are being parted out look to be in great shape compared to what I started with.

I just don't get it. Our society has become a place where the majority of people view things as throwaway expendables. Cars in scrap yards because of a snapped timing belt, whose previous owner neglected maintenance and couldn't afford the greater cost of a head rebuild so they buy or lease a new car on borrowed and dwindling credit.
/RANT


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah man that's real life . Both my cars would probably be a pile of parts if I didn't scoop them up. There's a few yards I scout on occasion and the things I see there pain me too look at as a car enthusiast...


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

One more day and I get it back from the body shop. I still need a hood though. There's potentially a good one for a good price about 4 hours away, but I'm waiting to get the car back first.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Did you still need a headlight ?

I found a set on Craigslist for 95 dollars. For that price it might be worth driving to get them. I'll see if I can find the post.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Great progress James. Guess you're the reason why Doug caught the BT bug again:laugh:


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

racin2redline said:


> Did you still need a headlight ?
> 
> I found a set on Craigslist for 95 dollars. For that price it might be worth driving to get them. I'll see if I can find the post.


No, but thanks for asking, I got one for around $175 shipped on eBay in basically new condition.

You could probably drive, buy them, clean them, and sell them on eBay and still make money on them, 200 per side was not uncommon on there with the hid versions going for more.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

L33t A2 said:


> No, but thanks for asking, I got one for around $175 shipped on eBay in basically new condition.
> 
> You could probably drive, buy them, clean them, and sell them on eBay and still make money on them, 200 per side was not uncommon on there with the hid versions going for more.


IIRC I paid $150 shipped for my passenger side housing alone 2 years ago.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

So its been a while again but I'm back with an update. Got a new job that keeps me working long hours and I was still working my old job on weekends too for a while, but now my weekends are free and its time to work on the TT more.

Here's some pics from the body shop.


























I finally got it back after almost two weeks.










Then it was time to start messing with it again, now that I could drive it normally.

The sinfully ugly b6 s4 wheels had to go. I made a straight trade for the 18s and adapters for Mk4 "HakunaMatata" 16s with mismatched tires from DougLoBue lol.










Then found a good deal on 16" snow tires from a local.










Also picked up a list of parts.
Used Weitec GT coilovers from a guy in the R32 classifieds
A pair of rear adjustable control arms from Max
Ball joints, tie rods, bushings etc.

My awesome girlfriend hooked me up with front control arm bushings from Verdict Motorsports for Christmas.

It's all going in tomorrow hopefully.

Also, the cheap as hell axle I picked up is starting to go bad now with 500 miles on it. I should have gotten a better one from GAP or another specialist oh well you get what you pay for I guess.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome bushing score for Christmas James! Looking much better now all straightened out, good to hear your keeping busy with work. Working at another shop now as well?


----------



## ERROL (Apr 28, 2001)

lookin great, James!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Looking good James! You're certainly lucky to have a girlfriend who buys you car parts for Christmas :biggrinsanta:


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Noah, Errol, Phil, thank you!
I basically left the retail place I was at and now work for a company that does environmental cleanup.

Update from 12/29/13

Weitec GT's going in









034 pcv hose kit in









A huge thanks to Jeff for bringing some nice beers along and all the wrenching time he and Doug put in









Verdict front bushings in









Pizza break, pepperoni and black olives









Me grinding out a hole in the subframe so that we could fish a nut into place... stupid captive nuts...









Starting to wrap up the front









Me getting covered in years worth of sand while taking out the rear fender liner









Stainless lines in









Broken rear spring on the drivers side









They said I had a bad rear alignment, now I know why!









Tired as hell but its all wrapped up for the night.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Damn one hard turn could of folded that control arm 

Oh yeah and I found this dude on c list he might have some stuff you need 
http://cnj.craigslist.org/pts/4234265406.html


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

racin2redline said:


> Oh yeah and I found this dude on c list he might have some stuff you need
> http://cnj.craigslist.org/pts/4234265406.html


thanks dude, hes been on and off clist for a while, his name is Zsolt, doesn't speak english very well and asks you to only txt him on weekends. he has two hoods, one is banged up and the other one is "mint, but has bullet holes in it" :banghead:


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

L33t A2 said:


> thanks dude, hes been on and off clist for a while, his name is Zsolt, doesn't speak english very well and asks you to only txt him on weekends. he has two hoods, one is banged up and the other one is "mint, but has bullet holes in it" :banghead:


Ah damn... Figured you probably looked at that post already. I was looking for a damn shift boot. Guess I'm not getting that.
Bullet holes.. Why..


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

if you follow my instagram you've already seen these

first snow









first alignment









it was 6 degrees outside and my cluster is missing half its pixels









it snowed a decent amount by the next morning









the PO left me this mess, it looks like the radio threw up









my girlfriend needed an alignment too









i recently moved and i had to grab some stuff that didn't make it into the uhaul; gf gti to the rescue









the new house has a terrible driveway angle, 2 weeks in and i smashed the lip off the shaved bumper









then douglobue and i decided we needed a 60" tv to play video games and watch the superbowl on, this is how you fit a huge tv in a small car with two big dudes, thankfully both my airbags were blown in advance because if we got in an accident the airbags would have killed us lol #huggingthewheel #drivelikeanoldlady #obamacantgymkhana


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lmao you guys are crazy


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> Lmao you guys are crazy


 :laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Lmao you guys are crazy


Leave it to the LI TT crowd for entertainment and you will never be let down! 

That begs the question...Spring time L.I. TT GTG?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

DeckManDubs said:


> That begs the question...Spring time L.I. TT GTG?


Yes, with lots of blue point beers!


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Lol pure win there with the TV


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Yes, with lots of blue point beers!


I second this. James said the rape cot is ready for visits


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Is it spring yet?


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I've been limping this heap around for weeks now with no solid income and waiting on my tax return before I get spendy again. Today brought on another challenge, I have a problem with my dogbone mount and/or driver side axle again. The stripped hole in the trans where the main dogbone bolt mounts in may have dropped the bolt out or something causing some excessive engine rocking and exhaust and axle rubbing. Or, the inner CV bolts have loosened yet again. I'm getting a heavy vibration and rubbing noise on any amount of acceleration. It's raining today and I have no jack or ramps here to inspect it yet. However, tomorrow is a new day and should be mostly sunny and 50 again, we'll get this fixed.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

L33t A2 said:


> I've been limping this heap around for weeks now with no solid income and waiting on my tax return before I get spendy again. Today brought on another challenge, I have a problem with my dogbone mount and/or driver side axle again. The stripped hole in the trans where the main dogbone bolt mounts in may have dropped the bolt out or something causing some excessive engine rocking and exhaust and axle rubbing. Or, the inner CV bolts have loosened yet again. I'm getting a heavy vibration and rubbing noise on any amount of acceleration. It's raining today and I have no jack or ramps here to inspect it yet. However, tomorrow is a new day and should be mostly sunny and 50 again, we'll get this fixed.


James,

With the threads in the Trans pooched have you thought about helicoiling? I've got a set I'd be happy to send down for you to try out.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

My gti had a helicoiled dog bone I never had a problem with it. I think that's a good alternative


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> James,
> 
> With the threads in the Trans pooched have you thought about helicoiling? I've got a set I'd be happy to send down for you to try out.


 Yo I cut my own threads- I fixed it with my dremel :laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Its a fault in the design of the case. The threads should have been formed rather than cut. Any cut threads are for low load applications. Using a good quality stainless steel helicoil set works wonders at improving the overall strength.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

L33t A2 said:


> He was like you don't need any of this ****, get it written out with a tune lol.
> I told him I was concerned about passing inspection and he said I could borrow his ECU for the day.



you need all that **** resistor'ed out also, not just coded out (unless you know someone that will code it out the right way (not any of the big tuners).

Or you can have no fuel trims choice is yours.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

ejg3855 said:


> you need all that **** resistor'ed out also, not just coded out (unless you know someone that will code it out the right way (not any of the big tuners).
> 
> Or you can have no fuel trims choice is yours.


I thought this also, but I actually did not want my car to adapt LT/ST FT's at one point so I pulled all my resistors and EVAP plugs, it still adapted. Even with the N249 resistor disconnected.

But as an update he bought and connected all the resistors.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Doug, it shouldn't haha. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It still blows my mind how people strip them...I've hit mine of countless things and it's fine. People just need to learn how to use a torque wrench.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> It still blows my mind how people strip them...


Usually by re using stretch bolts, or not using a torque wrench, or using hardware store bolts but following torque and stretch specs from the manual which is not the same for non oem bolts. Many ways for the non enthusiast to **** them up lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

L33t A2 said:


> Usually by re using stretch bolts, or not using a torque wrench, or using hardware store bolts but following torque and stretch specs from the manual which is not the same for non oem bolts. Many ways for the non enthusiast to **** them up lol


Yeah you can't fix stupid


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

So two weeks ago I did end up fixing the car. The main dogbone mounting hole in the trans was stripped out, the stock bolt was like a hotdog in a hallway. Drilled both trans holes out and put inserts in.




























Also found a metal working hammer LOL from the body shop that fixed my frame horn.

Something didn't look right.









Pulled it free.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Free hammer, awesome. You should probably return it to them via through their front window in the middle of the night :laugh:


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Long term update:

Cracked my oil pan on the way to work but It was a small crack and I made it to work before I lost oil pressure.
Changed pan in parking lot two days later.

Two weeks later I drive to my gf's house and after I'm there for an hour her dad points out I have a huge puddle under the car.
The trans case decided to spring a leak from a pinhole in the metal, it wasn't even hit on anything, it just looked like old corrosion from a previous owners leaking battery.
Trip to Autozone later I got JB Weld, gear oil, some tubing, and fixed that BS...








Don't mind the power steering line fix, its only temporary lol.









Picked up some DTM Kreuz wheels in 17x8 and 17x10. Seller had them mislabeled as 17x8.5 fronts so I was glad I waited for them to arrive before buying tires.
225/45/17 fronts, 255/40/17 rears.









































I still need good pics of them on the car.

H&R rear sway bar install...


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looking nice James! Glad to see Doug doing some Corona curls there!


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

DeckManDubs said:


> Looking nice James! Glad to see Doug doing some Corona curls there!


:laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

4ceFed4 said:


> :laugh:


That's what we call management material right there


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

DeckManDubs said:


> That's what we call management material right there


I named him my supervisor


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Think of all that Blue Point Ale you could have been drinking instead :facepalm:


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> Think of all that Blue Point Ale you could have been drinking instead :facepalm:


yeah instead im drinking a coors light "summer brew" right now


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

L33t A2 said:


> yeah instead im drinking a coors light "summer brew" right now


Ouch I'm sorry to hear that. Buying you and Doug a case of perfume beer when I come up :heart:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

:laugh:


PLAYED TT said:


> Ouch I'm sorry to hear that. Buying you and Doug a case of perfume beer when I come up :heart:


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Another wheel shot










GT28RS time























































Bumper repair LOL


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That fix is slightly better than my zip ties ha


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

You know what this thread is missing? Enough data / charts to make people not want to look at it again.

We're only partially through tuning it, definitely have to put some more time in on the road but it runs great for two idiots and some :beer:'s

AFR's need a little correction.
Timing looks pretty solid for gasoline.

We are using the N75 to control boost to try and not destroy his stock block. We have boost coming on slower, provided a chart that shows Wastegate spring pressure VS N75 control. In the upper RPM's we have to smooth it out still. Big thanks to Steve (Sparetti) for giving us a hand with the finer points of N75 tuning!


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

tl;dr


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

@ the bumper repair: nobody will ever notice it on the road, and close up it's just razor burn. Looks good. Keep on keepin on.:beer::beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Doug that's only 3 charts. I need at least 5 before I stop looking at threads


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

drybar said:


> @ the bumper repair: nobody will ever notice it on the road, and close up it's just razor burn. Looks good. Keep on keepin on.:beer::beer:


Thanks man, run whatcha brung lol
I'm still on the lookout for any good shape bumper, not high on the list but I'd like a nice one so I can repaint the whole car.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

Long term update:

My temporary power steering line fix/broken cooler delete started leaking and the pump was half shot anyway. A better solution is coming. Whether I find a part out and get new lines and cooler or adapt the 14mm and 16mm banjo bolts to AN lines and run a small -6AN cooler. I have a spare ps pump off the 1.8t I threw in my Mk2 GTI.

Summer wheels have been put away and my Mk4 16"s with snows are back on but I have an eye out for two newish tires. I hit a pothole last spring really hard and bubbled one of the sidewalls and I have another that for whatever reason has way less tread than the others.

After the gt28rs install, I used a botched 3" axle-back exhaust that Doug made? and gave me and had a Meineke bend up the 3" mid-pipe section. It was the worst decision ever, because Meineke is not a fabrication shop, they make sortafit stock replacement exhausts for average joe. The middle section hangs down as the low point under the car and I'm currently pricing out adding in a resonator and switching to a 2.5" system or at least replacing the middle My downpipe is 2.5" and going back up to a 3" after the hottest part of the system is 2.5" is probably a negligible hp increase but a notable decibel increase.

I still need to buy a stock haldex controller but after bills and rent every month I'm left with more important things to spend whats left of my money on.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

I finally found a used front plate mount that was $20 and not 50-100 like they are on ebay. I realize most of you probably throw these out without thought. I'm at a point in life where I really don't care if it looks better without a front plate. Its illegal in NY to not run one. I've skirted the law for the past year without one. I think it looks better to run the oem black plastic mount than to run some boy-ricer L bracket thing all the way down in the bottom corner of the bumper as if you're attempting to hide something the size of a sheet of paper.









Step one: prepare to **** up your already ****ed up shaved bumper.









Step two: blue tape and mark center line and then hole locations.









Step three and four: predrill holes for mounting screws and secure with stainless self tapping screws.









Step five: sit back and have a beer


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice update!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

L33t A2 said:


> I finally found a used front plate mount that was $20 and not 50-100 like they are on ebay. I realize most of you probably throw these out without thought. I'm at a point in life where I really don't care if it looks better without a front plate. Its illegal in NY to not run one. I've skirted the law for the past year without one. I think it looks better to run the oem black plastic mount than to run some boy-ricer L bracket thing all the way down in the bottom corner of the bumper as if you're attempting to hide something the size of a sheet of paper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love a good build thread. Want a car cover? We're giving them away as part of our reader appreciation 'Post & Win' campaign on Fourtitude. I'll PM you with details.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> ...Want a car cover?... ...I'll PM you with details.


Thank you George for the car cover :thumbup:

I picked up a used Haldex controller from a junkyard (via http://www.car-part.com) a while ago and finally got a chance to install it yesterday. I had to re-pin both the 8-pin and 2-pin connectors on it, but its installed and works great now, really hooks up from a stop. The actual swapping of the unit sucked but thanks to http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/haldexpp/haldexpp.htm I got it figured out. It is very tight in there and I almost decided to drop the whole rear & differential out to swap it. Maybe if I did it again I would have more insight on how to get it done easier and faster the second time around.




























Today I went back at it and finally installed the driver side wheel well liner. I picked up a pile of new plastic square nut insert things that stick into the body and new torx head screws to attach it. I also hadn't had a windshield washer tank installed either and fixed that too. It feels good to have that all back together and working.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

I either make up a story or pay the no-plate tax. Haha. Also, those hide a plate things are awesome!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looks good James!!


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

Got my tax return. Decided to buy a lot of stuff I had on my list to finish the car.

Part - reason for replacement

Intercooler shroud/duct - missing
Passenger fender liner - broken/partially missing
14-pin connector for fan control module - module previously mounted incorrectly and harness plug partially worn through
2.5" 2-bolt flange & gasket - for cat replacement
small oval high flow cat - adding a cat because I hate the smell of not running one
45 degree O2 bungs - for cat replacement
Resonator - adding because current exhaust is too loud
Driver airbag - previous replacement was for a different wheel
Accessory belt tensioner pulley - bearing noisy
Power steering return hose - fixing a previous quick repair


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

L33t A2 said:


> Driver airbag - previous replacement was for a different wheel


Bought yesterday, arrived today, and installed!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Nice James!


----------

